# Smog city?



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

What city is THE smog city?

You hear many story about Los Angeles air polution. I mean just look at it









And in Mexico City the situation isn't any better.









Another city which has serious air pollution is Venice. During my holiday in Croatia two years ago we decided to go to Venice by boat. When near to Venice so saw a big cloud of smog hanging above the city.

Chinese cities have mostly smog but I also heard of Tbilisi, Georgia have mayor problems with its air quality.


But what city has the worst air quality of the world?


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I heard that Indian cities have one of the worst like delhi.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

LA, Mexico City, Bangkok, Athens..


----------



## nirvana (Jun 4, 2005)

All Megacities are smog cities.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

hangzhou and mexico city would be my choices.


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

nirvana said:


> All Megacities are smog cities.


 Yes, but the wind over the cities can clean them so well. LA has the problem of being between the ocean and some high mountains. Istanbul for example is much cleaner, because of the constant wind.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

another example would be SF, a huge ocean breeze that blow the smog towars sacermento.

LA is in a like a valley bowl, that smogs cant escape.


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

hangzhou's not that bad... many worse


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

My city is the smog capital of Canada.
Thanks to Detroit pretty much.


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

it is LA


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

Houston get smog from Mexico's burn farming


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

It isnt LA, thats a sterotype. There are worse cities in the world like mexico city and some indian cities


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Forza Raalte said:


> What city is THE smog city?
> 
> 
> Another city which has serious air pollution is Venice. During my holiday in Croatia two years ago we decided to go to Venice by boat. When near to Venice so saw a big cloud of smog hanging above the city


are you sure it was smog??? - venice is often surrounded by mist and fog which isnt the same as smog (which is pollution).


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Milan and Paris can be horrific, January and February particularly I think.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> I heard that Indian cities have one of the worst like delhi.



I dunno abt other cities, but yeah, Delhi is indeed very bad, especially during winter.


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

*That pic of Mexico City is pretty old, maybe during the 90´s. Since then, Goverment has applied many programs to reduce the air pollution: Restriction of use of cars, better gasolines. There´s also a project for installing big air filters and fans all around the city, etc *


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

Chongqing!


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Shanghai's SMOG is pretty bad in the summer.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> are you sure it was smog??? - venice is often surrounded by mist and fog which isnt the same as smog (which is pollution).


It was a big yellow cloud hanging above the city, no fog or mist.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I'll write it again - Bangkok!  
Don't wear a white t-shirt in this city, since it'll get grey-brown in a couple of mins.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Mexico City. Its good to see the authorities taking lots of action though.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

staff said:


> I'll write it again - Bangkok!
> Don't wear a white t-shirt in this city, since it'll get grey-brown in a couple of mins.


Is it that worse? :eek2:


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Mexico City was horrible when I went there, I really was having trouble breathing.

But it's getting better.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Forza Raalte said:


> What city is THE smog city?
> 
> You hear many story about Los Angeles air polution. I mean just look at it
> 
> ...



ok thats not smog. Thats overcast or fog. Los Angeles doesn't get that kind of smog. it just turns the sky bown


----------



## LAuniverse (Dec 25, 2004)

That pic you posted of LA is not of smog, but rather our marine layer. Trust me, after having lived here for 19 years, I can tell the difference.

Anyways of course LA should have smog. It's a car-oriented metro of 18 million people and lined by inland mountains and an onshore flow. Pound for pound, LA manages air pollution much better than any other american city because it has to. 

Houston is a truely smoggy city though. It has just 5 million people and overtook LA one year in smog pollution. This is due to the unwillingness of the conservative Texan gov to regulate air quality and its the same kind of thing Bush is doing on a nationwide scale.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Ya, that is the marine layer, which is often mistaken for smog by out of town people. here we are, over six months into the year, and we havent had one bad air pollution day yet. The LA smog problem is drastically better than before and its getting better. During the summer, when its 100 plus in the valleys for three days straight with no wind, thats when you get smog, but for the most part, the coastal 15 miles dont have a problem with smog, mostly only the valley, since it abuts the mountains and thats where the smog gets trapped.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

London was once upon a time the smog capital but no longer, progress has been made on pollution here.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

There are two main different type of smog, one the winter smog also called London smog and the Summer smog also called L.A. smog.

You can find it here:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smog

unfortunately the english article isn't as detailed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

All large cities have air quality issues--whether you can see them or not, I think.

Rome, alas, has pretty dirty air in the summer, as does Florence.

I believe Houston may be the smoggiest major city in the US, but I'm sure the smaller industrial centers have their share of problems.


----------



## LAuniverse (Dec 25, 2004)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Ya, that is the marine layer, which is often mistaken for smog by out of town people. here we are, over six months into the year, and we havent had one bad air pollution day yet. The LA smog problem is drastically better than before and its getting better. During the summer, when its 100 plus in the valleys for three days straight with no wind, thats when you get smog, but for the most part, the coastal 15 miles dont have a problem with smog, mostly only the valley, since it abuts the mountains and thats where the smog gets trapped.


And LA's air quality standards continue to set the tone for the rest of the country, if not world - including the global auto industry. Unfortunately Detroit is unable to keep up. It's nothing short of amazing what LA has been able to do with air quality in a metro as dense and auto-oriented as this one


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

that is true, people mistake our overcast with smog, i'm sure the pic posted in the beginning of the thread is overcast, our smog is never that bad


----------



## muchbetter (Dec 28, 2003)

Oaronuviss said:


> My city is the smog capital of Canada.
> Thanks to Detroit pretty much.


 Winsor is way better than Detroit,but unfortunately it is too close to Detroit.


----------



## muchbetter (Dec 28, 2003)

Many Chinese cities are smog cities, no better or no worse than others in the world.


----------



## rogeliolucatero (Jul 11, 2005)

Guys...I'd say 10 years ago it was Los Angeles and Mexico City.

Now its definitely a Chinese city. Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, or Hong Kong. Even Taipei. Those are the places where u see people commuting with masks on in Nat'l Geographic. The recent Time issue on China stated that Chinese pollution damages crops in South America and Midwestern US.


----------

